# Draft control question 1968 ford 4000



## ebayollis (Jun 20, 2015)

When I push down the little draft control under the seat my lift arms raise rapidly to their highest level...now I must tell you that my tractor does leak out of the rear axle seals on both sides. My question is could this be because of low fluid or is there a worse problem I could be facing?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello ebayollis,

Greetings from the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

First of all, how did you come up with the handle "ebayollis"??

Draft control is used for plowing. In the draft control mode, the lift is either "up" or "down". There is no control in between, which is what you are observing.

You will want to use position control mode, unless you are plowing. The position control mode allows you to stop the lift at any level desired.


If the axle seal leaks are the only visible source of leakage from the rear end reservoir, then this is why the fluid level is low. Quite often PTO shaft seal leakage is a source of fluid loss. If leakage is significant, it's time to replace the seals. If you allow fluid level to get too low, the pump will lose prime and the lift won't work. 

You will need to get a shop/service manual for your 4000 before tackling seal replacement. An I&T manual is usually sufficient ($30-$40). Ebay usually has a good selection.


----------



## ebayollis (Jun 20, 2015)

Ok thanks for the reply....eBayollis is a name I've had for years because I use to buy stuff off if ebay all the time


----------

